# A simple but handy multiroom suggestion



## Adaptel (Nov 6, 2009)

I love the ability to pause a show in one room and resume watching in another, but the process of doing so is a little bit cumbersome IMO. I have 2 Romeos and 2 Minis and if I am watching something and want to continue somewhere else, I hit pause, go to the other room, remember which Roameo the show was recorded on, navigate through a huge list to find the same show I was watching, select it, and then press resume.

I think it would be really cool that when you press the pause button, a menu should pop up giving you the option to resume playing on another TiVo. When you do this, and turn on the other TV, a dialog will be showing "Resume playing show XXXXXXXX" and one button press would get you right back where you were. I think small intuitive functionality things like this is what provides the greatest joy in user experience.

It would also solve another problem. When I press pause on one TiVo, then resume watching on another box, the show stays "paused" on the first Tivo. If I finish watching the show on the second unit, I cannot delete the show because the first one is technically still "watching it". I found I have to leave the show paused to resume in another room because if I stop the show by pressing the "Tivo button" or "Live TV" on the first box, the system very often forgets where in the show I was and I only get the option to "Play Show" and not "Resume Playing".


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Adaptel said:


> I found *I have to leave the show paused to resume in another room* because if I stop the show by pressing the "Tivo button" or "Live TV" on the first box, the system very often forgets where in the show I was and I only get the option to "Play Show" and not "Resume Playing".


When wanting to go watch a show in another room, have you tried Pausing the video and then hitting the left arrow or TiVo button, to exit playback for the program -- rather than just stop? (TiVo really should recognize and store your playback location when using these other methods, as well, but in the meantime...)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah, I'd like to see improvements on this front, as well.

TiVo needs user profiles, which would then allow the displayed content to be filtered to just what each user told TiVo they're interested in and/or allowed to see. For example:
"My Shows" would really, then, be *MY* shows;
"All Shows" toggle would let me see everything, as it does now.​
On the "Watched Progress"/"Resume playback" front, user profiles would...

first and foremost enable storing watch progress on a per-user basis, so another person's viewing of a program won't snuff your viewing state;

make the "Partially Viewed" listing more useful, since it would provide a list of shows that *you* have partially watched;

and.... If YOU have paused a show on one screen, the system shouldn't block deletion if you're now saying you want it deleted, just from a different viewing screen.

An additional "Unwatched/ALL" toggle would let me hide content I've already viewed, without having to delete it. Note that this filter would be aided by the ability to mark individual episodes as Watched/Unwatched.

------

Bonus points for a user profile system that allows for multiple users to "log in" to a viewing session, and providing assistance as to the best content (i.e. "What to watch") for the audience present.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Adaptel said:


> I love the ability to pause a show in one room and resume watching in another, but the process of doing so is* a little bit cumbersome *IMO. I have 2 Romeos and 2 Minis and if I am watching something and want to continue somewhere else, I hit pause, go to the other room, remember which Roameo the show was recorded on, navigate through a huge list to find the same show I was watching, select it, and then press resume.
> 
> I think it would be really cool that when you press the pause button, a menu should pop up giving you the option to resume playing on another TiVo. When you do this, and turn on the other TV, a dialog will be showing "Resume playing show XXXXXXXX" and one button press would get you right back where you were. I think small intuitive functionality things like this is what provides the greatest joy in user experience.
> 
> It would also solve another problem. When I press pause on one TiVo, then resume watching on another box, the show stays "paused" on the first Tivo. If I finish watching the show on the second unit, I cannot delete the show because the first one is technically still "watching it". I found I have to leave the show paused to resume in another room because if I stop the show by pressing the "Tivo button" or "Live TV" on the first box, the system very often forgets where in the show I was and I only get the option to "Play Show" and not "Resume Playing".


Not sure why I didn't say it previously, but I totally agree with everything you've suggested. It shouldn't be as tedious as it currently is to resume a show in another room, whether or not they ever get around to implementing user profiles.

That said, for now, you should be able to get to your partially viewed show more quickly via the 'Partially Watched' subgroup in My Shows.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Rather then payse just hit the TiVo button. That will pause it where you are and set the global bookmark for the start position. If you just pause it then it assumes that Mini is still watching it and will not set the current position as the global start point.

Minis don't drop to live TV after 15 minutes of inactivity like the TiVo so there is really no reason to ever leave them paused on something.


----------

